# eyetv guide for Canada



## offthewall (Feb 24, 2007)

today elgato released tv guide programing for eyetv 3. Beta version for Canada


----------



## markw (Feb 27, 2008)

*It's only free for 1 year*

I haven't tried it out yet but the instructions say that the first year is free, after that it will cost $19.99 US annually!
I still miss my GemStar program that came with my ATI TV Tuner (I don't miss the PC though, just the card!!!:-( )


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

markw said:


> I haven't tried it out yet but the instructions say that the first year is free, after that it will cost $19.99 US annually!
> I still miss my GemStar program that came with my ATI TV Tuner (I don't miss the PC though, just the card!!!:-( )


That seems fair. Less that $2 per month is cheap for the value it provides. I think it all comes down to there not being a free source of data for commercial use.

FYI, my Sony TV has GuidePlus Gold - the Gemstart service - for usability and features, it's the best online programming guide I've seen. Unfortunately, the data has been getting less and less reliable lately.


----------



## markw (Feb 27, 2008)

*I suppose you are right*

I almost forgot that Gemstar stopped giving me any listing for Cable channel 3, Global TV here in the GTA. Suddenly one major station winds up not listed anymore! 
I guess If I paid for a subscription than I will at least be able to complain. And the first year is free so I can judge if it's worth it or not
I'll give the Beta a try tonight and see if I can program it like a VCR!


----------



## offthewall (Feb 24, 2007)

*tried in uk*

used it in the uk, it was awsome


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

I got my invite this morning to join the Beta program. I hope we are able to shedule TV recordings via a Web Front end.. that would be sweet.

B


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

I also got my invatation but it doesn't do anything. I try to click on the link and nothing happens. Any thoughts.

John




psxp said:


> I got my invite this morning to join the Beta program. I hope we are able to shedule TV recordings via a Web Front end.. that would be sweet.
> 
> B


----------



## offthewall (Feb 24, 2007)

*upgraded?*

are you on the latest version of eyetv? v3


----------



## hwitten (Jul 14, 2008)

I got it loaded ok but ended up with an error -13342 when trying to create the TV Guide account. Maybe I was too early as it worked when I tried again this morning. Perhaps my email to support did some good.

It looks slick. Finally an easy way to set up recordings. No complaints re the 20 bucks a year. 

Looks very encouraging.

Got a couple of recordings set up. One being S-Video and the other off-air. There is a configuration for a set top box that allows configuring highest analog channel. I'm hoping that it'll mean that channels selected for recording above that will go to S-Video in. Time will tell.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

I looked on Elgato site and my fuzzy logic tells me this TV guide is only for Cable TV. Nothing here for a Satellite TV watcher.

Another question is Elgato 3.x software worth the upgrade (currently using version 2.5.3 on Eye TV Hybrid) if have no use for (cable) TV guide?


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I have been on the pre-beta for some time and am just loving it, it works very very well.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

jlcinc said:


> I also got my invatation but it doesn't do anything. I try to click on the link and nothing happens. Any thoughts.
> 
> John



copy and paste the link given to your safari browser.. it then brings up a screen asking you f you want to pass it on to EyeTV, Say YES.. EyeTV starts and DLs the update.


----------



## hwitten (Jul 14, 2008)

While I was setting up my cable box I saw options for Bell and StarChoice in addition to the cable supplier.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Setting up for a set top box, it gave me the option for Rogers in Ottawa, but when I downloaded the channels they started at 200. Nothing below 200 was downloaded. Anyone else with Rogers digital cable in Ottawa have this problem?


----------



## TheChemist (Jan 14, 2008)

any luck for Videotron subscribers in Montreal?

Interestingly enough iTv works flawlessly.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Loving this so far. EyeTV editing is basic but does the job. I'm not sure if I like having to export so many versions if I want to use iPod video or iTunes. Isn't there one end-all, be-all that can be sent to iTunes?


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I just export everything for tv and seems to work for me, larger file but I am okay with that.


----------

